# Mall of America Swarmed by Protesters



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thousands of #BlackLivesMatter protesters swarm Mall of America -- Fusion

Not sure what the mall has to do with anything. The protesters are doing nothing but disrupting other people's lives.

Protesters protest. Killers shoot cops. Where do you see all this ending?


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Denton said:


> Thousands of #BlackLivesMatter protesters swarm Mall of America -- Fusion
> 
> Not sure what the mall has to do with anything. The protesters are doing nothing but disrupting other people's lives.
> 
> Protesters protest. Killers shoot cops. Where do you see all this ending?


I honestly wouldn't be terribly surprised if this whole mess ends in a race war between the police and black Americans.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Your link doesn't open

Went over to google chrome and now it opens. Sorry


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Your link doesn't open


Another link:

Arrests as hundreds protest at Mall of America


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> Another link:
> 
> Arrests as hundreds protest at Mall of America


some reason my IE doesnt like some links

Tks


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> some reason my IE doesnt like some links
> 
> Tks


I'm here for ya.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

These cowardly protesters will continue to push this fake agenda in socialist run cities. These idiots probably won't try this in conservative southern or mountain cities where people own guns, pray to God and drive big trucks. They'll get their sorry asses run over.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

knfmn1 said:


> I honestly wouldn't be terribly surprised if this whole mess ends in a race war between the police and black Americans.


Some have been pushing for a race war for years. It seems they might have something this time.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well planned. The radical leftist didn't want any attention in NYC. Like our dictator they know how to pivot.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Thousands of #BlackLivesMatter protesters swarm Mall of America -- Fusion
> 
> Not sure what the mall has to do with anything. The protesters are doing nothing but disrupting other people's lives.
> 
> Protesters protest. Killers shoot cops. Where do you see all this ending?


I expect it to end with a number of changes to police procedures and equipment. In particular I expect collection of statistics on police homicides and body cameras. I'm not sure what else will join the list.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I agree with one of the smart posters on here..Ripon I think? They are wanting cash reparations for slavery. Obummer will prob give it. When its gone they will want more.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I saw stats on police shootings a couple weeks ago. Very low, though I do not remember the number. To me, statistically insignificant. 

The greatest threat to a black life is another black person. That is why the #blacklivesmatter slogan is so hypocritical. The community needs to clean itself before making a big stink about the cops, I think.

The same with society as a whole. Were we to be a nation that respects the laws of nature and nature's God, if we understood the difference between constitutional law and regulatory statutes and lived their lives according to the first, we would have a leg to stand on when opposing the other.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Well Denton the way I see this ending is BAD all the way around. With the murder of 3 police officers in 2 days, LE will stop responding to calls as quickly to be careful for their own safety. I am also afraid they will not stop till they get a race war. My question is aren't most of the protesters against guns? Why would they bring a knife to a gun fight. They just want to cause as much unrest as possible and then cry when good people take a stand. I was always told don't start no crap and there won't be any. Maybe it's my older age, but I am less tolerant of a bunch of horse crap.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Some have been pushing for a race war for years. It seems they might have something this time.


I pray that you are wrong.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> I pray that you are wrong.


Yeah, me too.

The problem is that they want reparations and more freebies. I think the other really big part though that no one is talking about is that they want their own nation/state. I have believed the US will break apart into quite a few sections for quite a long time. One section being a black nation. No, I have nothing to back this up, it's just a hunch.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Reparations have been continuously paid every year since 1965.
It is called Affirmative Action.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> I saw stats on police shootings a couple weeks ago. Very low, though I do not remember the number. To me, statistically insignificant.
> 
> The greatest threat to a black life is another black person. That is why the #blacklivesmatter slogan is so hypocritical. The community needs to clean itself before making a big stink about the cops, I think.
> 
> The same with society as a whole. Were we to be a nation that respects the laws of nature and nature's God, if we understood the difference between constitutional law and regulatory statutes and lived their lives according to the first, we would have a leg to stand on when opposing the other.


The only stats that are collected cover about 750 out of 17,000 police departments in the US. Some entire states, notably NY are not collected.

Not collecting these stats is a violation of existing law.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Reparations have been continuously paid every year since 1965.
> It is called Affirmative Action.


And Food Stamps, free phones, etc.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

A policeman, security officer or so called vigilante kills an African American in self defense about once every 38 hrs. African Americans kill each other every 115 minutes.



Denton said:


> I saw stats on police shootings a couple weeks ago. Very low, though I do not remember the number. To me, statistically insignificant.
> 
> The greatest threat to a black life is another black person. That is why the #blacklivesmatter slogan is so hypocritical. The community needs to clean itself before making a big stink about the cops, I think.
> 
> The same with society as a whole. Were we to be a nation that respects the laws of nature and nature's God, if we understood the difference between constitutional law and regulatory statutes and lived their lives according to the first, we would have a leg to stand on when opposing the other.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

knfmn1 said:


> I honestly wouldn't be terribly surprised if this whole mess ends in a race war between the police and black Americans.


Everybody wants to steal from Mall of america, that's why. Bs protests because they want to steal


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I think the "Police Restraint" is gonna end real quick, as it should....


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The way I see it ending is someone finally gets tired of a bunch of idiots screwing with people's lives and firmly clamping down on their moronic behavior. How does disrupting stores in Minnesota have anything to do with two THUGS dying while resisting arrest in Missouri and New York?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I agree with one of the smart posters on here..Ripon I think? They are wanting cash reparations for slavery. Obummer will prob give it. When its gone they will want more.


Um, don't they already get that in so many government handouts?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

*NSFW Classic Clint*



Denton said:


> Thousands of #BlackLivesMatter protesters swarm Mall of America -- Fusion
> 
> Not sure what the mall has to do with anything. The protesters are doing nothing but disrupting other people's lives.
> 
> Protesters protest. Killers shoot cops. Where do you see all this ending?


Private Property

Not Suitable For the General Forums, Removed. 
May be NSFW but it's Clint on Private Property


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Classic Clint.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Not sure what the mall has to do with anything.


Dude, you don't live in the upper midwest, right? Protesting this time of year is COLD.

Malls are warm and full of white people.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Dude, you don't live in the upper midwest, right? Protesting this time of year is COLD.
> 
> Malls are warm and full of white people.


Never thought of that.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Never thought of that.


Yesterday's high was 33, at the time this started it was 27 outside and windy, wind chill around 15 degrees according to the NWS.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Classic Clint.


You like it because it was removed ? 
haha

I'll be on another self imposed timeout for at least another week. Maybe after that then things will have calmed down here just a bit.
I may view after,and I may never log back in . IDK,life is to short to worry about profits on a forum. But it big money at play,look at all the companies selling high $$$$$$ stuff to preppers. The owners want in on it. I figured that out a looonng time ago.
Their forum,their money , their rules. No offense taken.

Plus my internet went up to $50 a month so it's on it's way out and I'll be doing dial up or not so smart phoning in less than a month and I'm spending way too much time being an Internet/Keyboard Commando anyway.Blah.blah,blah. Time for a beer and Scripture


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> You like it because it was removed ?
> haha
> 
> I'll be on another self imposed timeout for at least another week. Maybe after that then things will have calmed down here just a bit.
> ...


Yeah, it is about money. It has nothing to do with vulgarity, does it?

Sigh. What can I say?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't mind people protesting, even if its about something stupid I don't agree with. But there does become a saturation point where their "cause" just becomes annoying. Their message would've been much more powerful if it read "All Lives Matter" but they have narrowed it down to one race which only divides people.


----------

